# جهاز تنظيف القدمين والعديد



## seemoon (11 أغسطس 2010)

جهاز تنظيف القدمين والعديد 
مرحبا ياحلوات وصلت مكنسه الكيبورد

والكمــــــيــــــــــــــة محـــــــــــدوده






مكنسة خاصة لتنظيف الكيبورد
صغيره الحجم
يوجد بها سرعتان قويه وعاديه حسب الاختيار
يوجد بها لمبة اضاءه ليزر تعمل عند التشغيل كما انها تقوم بشفط ذرات الغبار الموجودةبين فتحات المفاتيح الصغيره وكذلك فانها امنة للمفاتيح 
تستخدم للجهازالمحمول والمنزلي
يوجد بها رأسين للتنظيف راس بفرشاة والاخر بدون فرشاة
تعمل عن طريق وصلها بفتحه usb
ويمكن وصلها ايضا على اجهزة lcd التي يوجد بها فتحة usb
طريقة التشغيل موجودة بهذا المقطع
http://www.youtube.com/v/hi-XiFMr96E&hl=en
الالوان

الاخضر
الوردي
الاصفر

[COLOR=#a000e]السعر10ريال[/COLOR]

منفضة الغبار الرائعه تعمل بالبطااااااااااريه وسريعه

تلف بشكل رائع وتنظف كل ماتردين
تنظيفه
مميزه وسهله الاستخدام 









*وصف المنتج:*
*نفاضه الغبار العجيبه *
*ياتي فيها ازرار التشغيل والإغلاق وعدد 3مكنسه دواره تعمل مع تشغيل المكنسه ثنتين كبيره ووحده صغيره *
*عمليه جدا ومريحه للإستخدام في جميع الاماكن بما فيها الاماكن العاليه والضيقه *


*تجي بكرتونه ومعاها الكتيب الخاص بالتشغيل وتعمل بالبطاريه العاديه *

السعر 30 ريال

السلام عليكم 

اليوم بقدم لكم اكثر من شي

اولا شي 

اكياس حفظ الخبز لمدة طويله 





= 350) this.width = 350; return false;" border=0>

السعر 10 ريال


آلة البدي كير الجديده مع مجفف المناكير






السعر 30ريال


جهاز تنظيف القدم
فوت سبا







جهاز مرفق معه اربع غيارات مختلفه الملمس ..وذالك لتنضيف وتفشير القدمين

فقط ب25ريال 

للأستفسار والطلب 
0542209344​
__________________


----------

